

Non-Profit CouchSurfing Raises Millions In Funding - drungli
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/08/24/non-profit-couchsurfing-raises-millions-in-funding/

======
baisong
Huh. CS seems to have taken down their anti-open-source article:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:03RlQr9...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:03RlQr9f-yEJ:www.couchsurfing.org/policy_faq.html%3Fopen_source_answer%3D1+couchsurfing+open+source+policy&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

